# O radu foruma > Komercijalno oglašavanje na forumu >  AKCIJA - oglašavajte se povoljno ove jeseni!

## Danci_Krmed

Udruga Roda objavljuje akciju za reklame koje će se pojavljivati na forumu ove jeseni. Ukoliko ste zainteresirani, javite se na *oglasavanje@roda.hr*.

----------

